# How may I disable my repping icon?



## Linux (Aug 14, 2010)

I disabled my VM’s no probs, but can’t see how I can do the same for the rep thingy. For personal reasons I don’t rate rep.

Thanks.


----------



## Janet H (Aug 14, 2010)

There is no individual control for this feature.  But many folks just ignore the feature and the ability to leave negative reputation HAS been disabled for everyone


----------



## Linux (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you. I appreciate that. 








​


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Further to my enquiry, green rep thingys suddenly appeared yesterday, all at once, and I scrolled to the bottom of my C/p page only to find one person had repped me. Is there any way I can see who previously repped?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2010)

Linux said:


> Further to my enquiry, green rep thingys suddenly appeared yesterday, all at once, and I scrolled to the bottom of my C/p page only to find one person had repped me. Is there any way I can see who previously repped?




You should be able to see the ten most recent karma givers on your User CP page.  If you only see one...


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Andy, but all I can see is one person, and on the far right-hand side are: 1040 point(s) total

Considering I haven‘t been here all that long, that's got to be a pretty good score.


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2010)

The amount of points you get are based on how points the person giving you rep has themselves. Check your rep now.


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

GB said:


> The amount of points you get are based on how points the person giving you rep has themselves. Check your rep now.



Aww, thank you very much!


----------



## GB (Aug 16, 2010)

With pleasure.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

Enjoy the reps. It's our way of saying good job. way to go, thank you
kades


----------



## Linux (Aug 16, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Enjoy the reps. It's our way of saying good job. way to go, thank you
> kades



Thank you for saying that. Now I realise what reps truly mean.


----------

